#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Pipe Flow Expert 2010 v5.12

## cobraaa

*Pipe Flow Expert 2010 v5.12 Major Update* 

This is a new release (April 2010) of software  application for designing and analyzing pipe systems. Easily visualize  and calculate the flows and pressures at all points in your pipe system.    




Version 5.12 is a major release that includes the following updates: 

*a) Amazing Customized PDF Reports* 
    (create professional PDF report documents with just a few mouse  clicks - 
     great for presentations and documenting your pipe design)  

*b) Support for Cv and Kv Flow Coefficients* 
    (solves for flow and pressure loss based on Cv/Kv value) 

*c) Increased Screen Resolution Capability* 
    (support for large screen monitors up to 1920 x 1260 pixels)  

*d) Larger Drawing Sheet* 
    (2.75 times larger drawing area, more space for large scale  systems) 

*e) Larger Pipe Database* 
   &nbsp(15 new pipe schedules, 180 new rows of pipe data) 

*f) Larger Fluid Database* 
   &nbsp(now includes over 400 fluid data points) 

*g) Increased Text Annotations* 


   &nbsp(allows up to 1000 text items, each up to 25000  characters in length) 


*General features also include*: 
Isometric 3D Drawing capabilities with smart labels and 3D symbolsAn Enhanced Calculation Engine that will solve complex piping  designsAn Intuitive User Interface that is best-in-class & easy to useModeling of up to 1000 nodes and 1000 pipes.A Fluid Database with common liquid and gas dataA Pipe Database with common pipe materials and sizesA Fittings Database with common valve and fitting data
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Click on one of the following download links and then  
*Choose 'Run'* to automatically install the software. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]    **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipe Flow Expert 2010 v5.12

----------


## seroil

Thanks!

----------


## aan09

*Hi ,

Could you provide the LICENSE CODE - Due to trial version usage are very  limited

Thanks*

----------


## bugmenot1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abe

Try this good one....it is working properly except for the Excel export.

----------


## abe

Try this good one....it is working properly except for the Excel export. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aan09

_All are without "LICENSE CODE " very limited use and Trial version for sales promotions_

_Who have license to use please re upload it._

_Thanks_

----------


## abe

woundering, the above link provides you with a complete version ecept in exporting for excel

----------


## Nad SK

The ****** of PipeFlowEpert 2009 (4.12) of Raid work fine with this version. He he he.

----------


## cobraaa

try the same raid for 4.6 and 5.12

----------


## xiron

Share ******** for that ...

----------

